

Effortless Two-Factor Authentication in Rails - thepumpkin1979
http://blog.heapsource.com/post/55696145680/effortless-two-factor-authentication-in-rails

======
lucaspiller
I haven't really looked into this, but is this really more secure than
passwords? Ok, ignoring the majority of passwords are something like
`password`, given you store the secret key in plain text, if your database
gets hacked, doesn't that mean you can access everyones account?

~~~
wasd
Isn't a good use of 2 factor authentication is that you log the machine that a
user regularly logins in from and if they try to use a different machine, it
asks for the one time code?

~~~
robermiranda
yes, it's. that is the wayGoogle, Facebook, Twitter.. use it

